# what goes with



## Kaylz (Feb 9, 2018)

peanut butter on a sandwich? I'm fancying cucumber but looking for other things people may have tried too  x


----------



## Sally W (Feb 9, 2018)

peanut butter and Jam. Make my own raspberry with chia seeds x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 9, 2018)

Sally W said:


> peanut butter and Jam. Make my own raspberry with chia seeds x


Hmm could be a possibility as I've always got raspberries in for my breakfast, would need to get chia seeds though and don't think my local premiere stock those!! haha xx


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 9, 2018)

More peanut butter


----------



## Beck S (Feb 9, 2018)

My old work colleague used to have it with beetroot.


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 9, 2018)

Dairylea spread or triangles.  Somewhere I saw peanut butter and banana so tried it, better than I had expected


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 9, 2018)

Hmm i like beetroot but not sure if I'd try them together and if I went down the cheese route it would be proper cheese as less carbs and stronger flavour x


----------



## Amigo (Feb 9, 2018)

Maybe grate some of your favourite chocolate over it Kaylz. They recommend peanut butter and Nutella sandwiches but maybe too carby so a dark chocloate could be a good contrast to the sweetness.

Also bacon and tomatoes but not sure that appeals to me. Then again I don’t eat peanut butter but I quite like those peanut butter cups.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 9, 2018)

Amigo said:


> a dark chocloate could be a good contrast to the sweetness.


Ohh fab idea Amigo, I knew you'd be along to help me out soon! 
Have you tried the ButterFinger cups that Asda have? They starting doing them in peanut butter cups and coconut cups but I see online they've now added hazelnut butter cups, think they are about a gram more carb at 12.something, just thought I'd mention it xx


----------



## Amigo (Feb 9, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Ohh fab idea Amigo, I knew you'd be along to help me out soon!
> Have you tried the ButterFinger cups that Asda have? They starting doing them in peanut butter cups and coconut cups but I see online they've now added hazelnut butter cups, think they are about a gram more carb at 12.something, just thought I'd mention it xx



Yes I love those Kaylz!  £1 a packet and I have to beat my son to them!


----------



## Sally W (Feb 9, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Hmm could be a possibility as I've always got raspberries in for my breakfast, would need to get chia seeds though and don't think my local premiere stock those!! haha xx[/QUOTE
> Got mine in Aldi but all other supermarkets sell them these days x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't really have a major supermarket where I am! lol, I do have Lidl but I'm not making a trip just for those haha x


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 10, 2018)

I quite like the idea of peanut butter ad bacon.. Interesting combination, noted for future.


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2018)

Banana and peanut butter are amazing together. 
I know lots of people say that bananas are bad because they’re higher in carbs than a lot of fruit, but I have found that if I get the really small ones I don’t get any spikes at all. In fact if I use my normal ratio for what all the charts tell me is the carbs in a banana, I get a hypo. 
I did learn quite early by experimenting that weighing the unpeeled banana is a huge waste of time because they vary a lot in the proportion of the total weight that you actually eat, so now I peel first. If the total carbs is more than I want I wrap half up in cling film and have it later. 
Most of the bananas I eat come up between 10 and 16g carbs on my nutriscales (peeled weight). I then reduce my insulin dose for that by 10%.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

@Radders I haven't had a banana since the month I was diagnosed which I a shame really as I loved them , at the moment there is no way I could add banana into the mix x


----------



## khskel (Feb 10, 2018)

Chicken and chilli. A bit like an instant say.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

@Radders btw what are nutriscales? x


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Radders btw what are nutriscales? x


Scales that give you nutritional information from a database of foods stored in them. If you search for nutritional scales plenty usually come up. I was given a set by my clinic and replaced it myself from Amazon when it died.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

Radders said:


> Scales that give you nutritional information from a database of foods stored in them. If you search for nutritional scales plenty usually come up. I was given a set by my clinic and replaced it myself from Amazon when it died.


Thank you will go take a look on Amazon just now  x


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Radders I haven't had a banana since the month I was diagnosed which I a shame really as I loved them , at the moment there is no way I could add banana into the mix x


I’m sorry to hear that Kaylz. Maybe that’s a target you can set yourself and work up to it, I do think bananas have been given an unfair reputation in Diabetes circles!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 10, 2018)

I reintroduced bananas back into my diet because I need the potassium (and I like them!)  I tend to limit them to 2 a week though and not over ripe ones.


----------



## Robin (Feb 10, 2018)

Radders said:


> I’m sorry to hear that Kaylz. Maybe that’s a target you can set yourself and work up to it, I do think bananas have been given an unfair reputation in Diabetes circles!


I avoided them for years, because of their reputation, then I started having one after riding, because I kept waking up with cramp in the middle of the night. Lo and behold, half a one when I got in (free, because the exercise lowers me) and the other half as pudding with evening meal ( carb counted and included) didn't spike my levels at all. And it cured the cramp!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

@Radders that is a good idea to set as a target, last one was to have a dessert at Christmas and New Year and I managed that so I'm sure some banana is doable lol, thank you  x


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Radders that is a good idea to set as a target, last one was to have a dessert at Christmas and New Year and I managed that so I'm sure some banana is doable lol, thank you  x


Go for it!


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2018)

I think I might start a campaign: 
CROB - Campaign for the Rehabilitation Of Bananas


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

Radders said:


> I think I might start a campaign:
> CROB - Campaign for the Rehabilitation Of Bananas


HAHA  well so far we know Amigo and Robin would be backers of the campaign and hopefully I'd be joining soon too  lol x


----------



## Sally W (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I don't really have a major supermarket where I am! lol, I do have Lidl but I'm not making a trip just for those haha x


I could send you a couple of tablespoons to try in the post? Long as Royal Mail don’t think I’m drug dealing xx


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I could send you a couple of tablespoons to try in the post? Long as Royal Mail don’t think I’m drug dealing xx


Oh Sally that really made me laugh!  xx


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi Kaylz
For me peanut butter (crunchy as possible) always goes with marmite.  A tiny amount but it is lovely, but not to everyone’s taste.  Celery also goes well with peanut butter, as does crackers, bread, apple, ...


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Kaylz
> For me peanut butter (crunchy as possible) always goes with marmite.  A tiny amount but it is lovely, but not to everyone’s taste.  Celery also goes well with peanut butter, as does crackers, bread, apple, ...


I cant even remember if I like marmite! lol, does it have much carbs? Not prepared to try it if I have to cover it and suffer the sandwich! lol
xx


----------



## khskel (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I cant even remember if I like marmite! lol, does it have much carbs? Not prepared to try it if I have to cover it and suffer the sandwich! lol
> xx


About 18g per 100g


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

khskel said:


> About 18g per 100g


Hmmm where did you get that? I checked their website and it states 30g per 100g x


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm where did you get that? I checked their website and it states 30g per 100g x


Immaterial given that you only need a scraping! I like marmite with peanut butter too, plus a crispy leaf or two.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

Radders said:


> Immaterial given that you only need a scraping! I like marmite with peanut butter too, plus a crispy leaf or two.


that depends on how strong a flavour you want though, even 10g would make it 3g carbs which I would certainly need to cover x


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> that depends on how strong a flavour you want though, even 10g would make it 3g carbs which I would certainly need to cover x


I have never in 26 years taken insulin to cover Marmite.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2018)

Radders said:


> I have never in 26 years taken insulin to cover Marmite.


I find I need to cover cucumber at just over 1g carb if I have it on a sandwich with lunch, we are all different, and as I am on such little basal that's probably why I find I need to cover things with rapid that others wouldn't x


----------



## Robin (Feb 10, 2018)

10g is two teaspoonfuls, more Marmite than I'd want on a slice of anything! A mere scraping is enough for me!


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I find I need to cover cucumber at just over 1g carb if I have it on a sandwich with lunch, we are all different, and as I am on such little basal that's probably why I find I need to cover things with rapid that others wouldn't x


Wow! Insulin for 1g carb? How much would that raise you if you didn’t cover it, out of interest? Do you mind saying how much basal you use? Just interested.i thought my basal was low but I realise you may still have some insulin of your own, making it even more surprising that you need to count every gramme!


----------



## khskel (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm where did you get that? I checked their website and it states 30g per 100g x


Carbs and Cals and on the jar of Tesco own brand.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 11, 2018)

Radders said:


> Wow! Insulin for 1g carb? How much would that raise you if you didn’t cover it, out of interest? Do you mind saying how much basal you use? Just interested.i thought my basal was low but I realise you may still have some insulin of your own, making it even more surprising that you need to count every gramme!


I don't know as I've always covered it, I'm on 2 units of Tresiba at the moment, covering the 1g keeps me about level by the next meal, I count everything I eat x


----------



## FM001 (Feb 11, 2018)

Just had pb on wholemeal seeded toast with sliced banana on top, needless to say it was delicious.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 11, 2018)

toby said:


> Just had pb on wholemeal seeded toast with sliced banana on top, needless to say it was delicious.


I bet it was  shame I'm not quite ready for that  x


----------



## Sally W (Feb 11, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Oh Sally that really made me laugh!  xx


Seriously I don’t mind posting a couple of tablespoons though x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 11, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Seriously I don’t mind posting a couple of tablespoons though x


Are you sure? xx


----------



## Midnightrider (Feb 11, 2018)

Toast, avocado & peanut butter (or even better cashew butter), is great.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 11, 2018)

The joy of marmite is that you need so little for a massive taste of it, as Radders said just a scraping.  I think the insuiln for it would be hundredths of a unit, so not even possible to deliver for. 

On the other hand the other suggestions that have popped up are also tempting me.  
Let us know what you try Kaylz


----------



## Sally W (Feb 11, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Are you sure? xx


PM me your address and I’ll mail you some. Think they only cost about £1.50 at my supermarket and. they last me about 6 months for my Jam making


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 11, 2018)

@Kaylz - If you keep an eye on Lidl offers they regularly have nutritional scales, with a memory of something like 200 items?

I don't have any, although as the button on my current scales seems to be sticking and not responding consistently, I'll be keeping my eyes open.


----------



## Radders (Feb 11, 2018)

The way I see it, the amount of difference 1g carbs makes is well within the error on meters, scales, carb tables and the range of levels considered healthy, and therefore really not worth considering.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 11, 2018)

Radders said:


> The way I see it, the amount of difference 1g carbs makes is well within the error on meters, scales, carb tables and the range of levels considered healthy, and therefore really not worth considering.


Yes but its added along with other things, the cucumber and whatever else I have comes to 6g carb usually therefore half a unit of insulin for me and then the other 2.5 units for the bread x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 11, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> @Kaylz - If you keep an eye on Lidl offers they regularly have nutritional scales, with a memory of something like 200 items?
> 
> I don't have any, although as the button on my current scales seems to be sticking and not responding consistently, I'll be keeping my eyes open.


Thanks for that nugget of info, my mum gets the emails with Lidl's offers so I shall mention it to her as I had a look at the ones on Amazon and they are way above my price range x


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 11, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks for that nugget of info, my mum gets the emails with Lidl's offers so I shall mention it to her as I had a look at the ones on Amazon and they are way above my price range x



To be honest Kaylz - what Lidl do, Aldi do a few weeks before or after.

If you Google, "Lidl nutritional scales" quite a bit comes up, including this:  http://www.lidl-service.com/cps/rde...sl/product.html?id=5591423&title=Dieettivaaka  Other results suggest the scales are (or were) £7.99.

Thankfully, I've never really, really had to monitor amounts quite that closely, but they do look good.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 12, 2018)

@AndBreathe I'll keep an eye out for anything along those lines thanks  xx


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 12, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @AndBreathe I'll keep an eye out for anything along those lines thanks  xx


Or you could have a look around eBay.  These look like the Lidl ones:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SilverCr...897052?hash=item33e1feb09c:g:0SIAAOSwMl9agNnR


----------



## Radders (Feb 12, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yes but its added along with other things, the cucumber and whatever else I have comes to 6g carb usually therefore half a unit of insulin for me and then the other 2.5 units for the bread x


Ok, but 1g would be less than the difference between 2 slices of bread!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 12, 2018)

Radders said:


> Ok, but 1g would be less than the difference between 2 slices of bread!


Sorry not quite sure what you mean  x


----------



## Radders (Feb 12, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry not quite sure what you mean  x


Sorry! 
I meant that two slices out of a loaf aren’t the same thickness, so the amount of carbs in a slice could easily vary by more than 1g carb from one slice to another. I’m not trying to make life difficult, just trying to show why measuring to within 1g carbs seems a waste of effort to me, that’s all. You must do what you need to do and I respect that of course .


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 12, 2018)

Radders said:


> Sorry!
> I meant that two slices out of a loaf aren’t the same thickness, so the amount of carbs in a slice could easily vary by more than 1g carb from one slice to another. I’m not trying to make life difficult, just trying to show why measuring to within 1g carbs seems a waste of effort to me, that’s all. You must do what you need to do and I respect that of course .


That's precisely why I weigh my bread everyday, then you get this happening and have to give nearly a full loaf away! (managed to use only 2 slices) x


----------



## Radders (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> That's precisely why I weigh my bread everyday, then you get this happening and have to give nearly a full loaf away! (managed to use only 2 slices) x


I also sometimes weighed the bread until I realised that there can be quite a difference in the weight of one slice depending how fresh it is, so now I don’t bother unless it’s the crust. Am I right I thinking that you have to round to the nearest half unit of insulin anyway?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

Radders said:


> I also sometimes weighed the bread until I realised that there can be quite a difference in the weight of one slice depending how fresh it is, so now I don’t bother unless it’s the crust. Am I right I thinking that you have to round to the nearest half unit of insulin anyway?


See I had this same discussion just a few days ago, I don't find that the weight changes I weigh it when I get it to see how long it will do me and 4 days later they 2 slices still weigh the same, yes half units well only really used 1 meal a day x


----------



## Radders (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> See I had this same discussion just a few days ago, I don't find that the weight changes I weigh it when I get it to see how long it will do me and 4 days later they 2 slices still weigh the same, yes half units well only really used 1 meal a day x


Are you sure your scales are that accurate?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

Radders said:


> Are you sure your scales are that accurate?


Well I'd say so, say when I get my bread, I weigh out in 2 slice portions, 80g first as that's what I use and if none of the rest come to 80 they are usually 81, 4 days later when I come to use one of the 81g portions they still weigh 81g, I've heard it can change if you don't close the bag tight enough and keep as fresh as possible x


----------



## Radders (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well I'd say so, say when I get my bread, I weigh out in 2 slice portions, 80g first as that's what I use and if none of the rest come to 80 they are usually 81, 4 days later when I come to use one of the 81g portions they still weigh 81g, I've heard it can change if you don't close the bag tight enough and keep as fresh as possible x


It sounds as if you have quite a system there. Was your picture showing mould? I couldn’t really see? I was just wondering whether you freeze your portions since you divide them up at the start?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

Radders said:


> It sounds as if you have quite a system there. Was your picture showing mould? I couldn’t really see? I was just wondering whether you freeze your portions since you divide them up at the start?


No it was the size of the slices, its supposed to be a medium loaf but the slices were huge, more like the size of the toastie loaf according to my granddad lol, no I don't freeze them, just place them back in the bread bag in order of weights, I know it may sound crazy to many of you but I was OCD before diagnosis and this system works for me and keeps me right and also I know when I need to put a fresh loaf onto the shopping list, I do apologise if it makes me odd xx


----------



## Radders (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> No it was the size of the slices, its supposed to be a medium loaf but the slices were huge, more like the size of the toastie loaf according to my granddad lol, no I don't freeze them, just place them back in the bread bag in order of weights, I know it may sound crazy to many of you but I was OCD before diagnosis and this system works for me and keeps me right and also I know when I need to put a fresh loaf onto the shopping list, I do apologise if it makes me odd xx


No need to apologise. I’m sure we all have something we do that other people wouldn’t, and wouldn’t life be boring if we were all the same!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> On the other hand the other suggestions that have popped up are also tempting me.
> Let us know what you try Kaylz


Haven't tried anything yet, its so difficult to add things to make 35gish carbs, wanting this first psychology appointment out the way, blah blah blah  then now I'm wanting the oddest combinations, been thinking about blitzing some raspberries with cream cheese and trying that with peanut butter!  (haven't yet worked out amount of carbs etc though) xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Haven't tried anything yet, its so difficult to add things to make 35gish carbs, wanting this first psychology appointment out the way, blah blah blah  then now I'm wanting the oddest combinations, been thinking about blitzing some raspberries with cream cheese and trying that with peanut butter!  (haven't yet worked out amount of carbs etc though) xx



Actually, that sounds quite nice


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Actually, that sounds quite nice


Well i think it does so I'm glad I'm not the only one! lol  x


----------



## scousebird (Feb 13, 2018)

Radders said:


> I think I might start a campaign:
> CROB - Campaign for the Rehabilitation Of Bananas


I stopped eating bananas but really missed them so I now buy small bananas and have a couple a week.


SB2015 said:


> For me peanut butter (crunchy as possible) always goes with marmite


Hate it


----------



## Radders (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well i think it does so I'm glad I'm not the only one! lol  x


I think so too!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

So glad I'm not the only one who thinks it then haha, will need to get peanut butter and cream cheese at some point then as there's only ever the raspberries to hand! haha x


----------



## Sally W (Feb 14, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I reintroduced bananas back into my diet because I need the potassium (and I like them!)  I tend to limit them to 2 a week though and not over ripe ones.


Michael Mosley has recipes that include bananas that are green. Only way I like them luckily!


----------

